

Ask HN: NSA False Positives (Screwing with the NSA) - tlongren

Is sending emails&#x2F;sms that talk about attacks on government buildings or people in hopes the NSA will pick it up, only to follow it to a dead end, effective?<p>If so, we could probably screw with their data mining ops by sending lies like mentioned above to friends or relatives via email or sms.<p>Probably not advisable, but if enough people did this it may make for a very interesting situation.<p>Any thoughts on this? I can&#x27;t be the first to think of this.
======
mooism2
What do you hope to achieve by screwing with their data mining operations?

~~~
gee_totes
I'm thinking that a realistic goal of screwing with the data mining operation
would be social engineering drone strikes.

I'm connecting 2 dots here:

* 1 in 4 drone strikes is on an unknown person[0]

* The CIA must get their intel for the strikes from _somewhere_ , why not the NSA?

This would, of course, require stetting up honeypot email and social media
accounts to pose as terrorists and have that information look like it's
actually coming from somewhere where drone strikes are taking place (think
proxies and GPS spoofing). You would probably have to use your face social
media terrorists to drum up some conversation with real terrorists as well
(i.e. "friend" KSM or someone like that).

From there, you could spoof a check in on Yemen's Foursquare (Arba-square?)
and wait for the drones to arrive.

Why you would even do this, I have no idea.

[0][http://openchannel.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/05/18781930-exc...](http://openchannel.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/05/18781930-exclusive-
cia-didnt-always-know-who-it-was-killing-in-drone-strikes-classified-
documents-show?lite)

